# Canon updates on the status of image.canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2020)

> Canon has posted an update on the issues with image.canon and why it has been down since July 30, 2020.
> *Important Notice*
> Thank you for using image.canon.
> On the 30th of July, we identified an issue within the 10GB long term storage on image.canon. Some of the original photo and video data files have been lost. We have confirmed that the still image thumbnails of the affected files have not been affected.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Dpickup (Aug 3, 2020)

Well that explains why i couldn’t get to it ! Was hoping to use this as the main way of transferring pics off my R5 
hope no one lost anything inportant there, and its nothing more sinister like a hack !


----------



## magarity (Aug 3, 2020)

"Some" original photos and videos were lost??? Ouch! Hope it isn't anyone trying to smuggle photo journalism images out of a sensitive area.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2020)

I transfer my images directly to my PC from my R. The R5 has a ftp option as well, so they can be uploaded to a FTP server. They can be uploaded to a smart phone, I can upload Raws using 3rd party software, storage space is the issue. I can also upload to Adobe Lightroom (cloud) via my smart phone, its been a while since I did that. image.canon would be my last choice, they have had too many issues.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 4, 2020)

The fact that images were lost is concerning. For a reputable company like Canon, image loss on a cloud server is not something you would think would happen. I have 4 levels of redundancy in my workflow, outright losing images would likely mean I had file corruption that was ultimately copied to each redundant layer. Canon's communication as of late has left a little to be desired, lol. I was looking forward to transferring files from my R5 this route as well.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 4, 2020)

Losing image data should just not happen in a modern image business. If banks just 'lost' your money...


----------



## jayphotoworks (Aug 4, 2020)

Would this be possibly be a ransomware attack? Garmin got hit pretty hard recently and rumored to have paid ~10M for the decryptor. Canon might have decided not to pay, etc. and recovered whatever backups that were not targeted by the ransomware, etc. and released this statement.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 4, 2020)

It's back up now. Definitely makes me wonder what really happened but I'm happy to be able to try it with my R5. I would never use the cloud as my sole storage solution so I'm not too concerned about what happened. It would simply be an easy way to transfer the files from my cam to my computer, albeit a rather slow way.


----------

